# What does Freemasonry offer?



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jul 17, 2014)

What does Freemasonry offer, and I mean _actually_ offer, to young men today?  And I do not want to hear that "We make good men better" stuff.  What do new members of the fraternity actually experience?  

Not, what do we want, wish, hope, and dream for them.   What is the experience that they actually have in your Lodge?


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Jul 17, 2014)

It offers brotherhood. It offers a life philosophy in which to confront the world. It offers an opportunity to be a part of something bigger than myself and to be an active participant. It offers strength found in numbers. It offers the solace of knowing there are other men like me who not only want to better men, but a force in numbers to make a better world. It offers ideals that when strived for can change a man to the core. It offers a connection to the ancient mysteries and a path to the Absolute.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jul 17, 2014)

I agree with everything Jamie Guinn says. This ties into the theme to which I subscribe: We don't need to be making accommodations to attract today's youth; either they want to be Masons, or they don't. Granted, young men today who want to be a part of what Masonry historically is are few and far between. That's OK. I'd rather have those select few than a whole bunch of "it's all about me and what I want to do" types simply to make up numbers.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 18, 2014)

May I relate a story to make the point? A number of years ago our youngest son was comatose with meningeal encephalitis. At the same time, our older son was being married in the temple of our faith. What does the parent do? With which son does the parents go? Or older son and his bride offered to postpone their wedding. We counseled them that we did not know where our youngest son's spirit was. Surely, we could be closer to him in the holy temple. Yet, we still wanted someone at his bedside in case the worst occurred. It was too past grandmasters who undertook this difficult duty. I don't know their religious faith then. I don't know now. I don't care. They were there to comfort our family.
When my dear friend was going through a divorce, we spent a hot Sunday afternoon simply walking and talking as he works through his grief. 
When another brother's young son lay dying in our local Children's Hospital, I went to be with the family and offer them comfort within our religious faith. When I was unable to be there, came and did so.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 18, 2014)

Contd:  can we find such close friends who have taken an obligation to sacrifice for us elsewhere? Certainly we can. I can think back to my naval career. We had the group cohesiveness there as well.
In a world which eschews obligations and commitments, we find an organization of men who make commitments in the name of their deity.when they fail to live up to those commitments, there are organizational sanctions.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jul 18, 2014)

Excellent posts and excellent points, Brother Glenn. 

Along the same lines, I recently took our Lodge's newest 18-year-old EA to our Chapter and Council Group Picnic. There were more than a dozen current and past Grand heads of various bodies in attendance. I introduced him around to all those men. All of them greeted him warmly, congratulated him on getting his degree, and asked about his future plans.

The young man was shocked that these people with fancy titles cared about him. I told him, "As a Mason, you've got friends you've never even met."

That's what Masonry has to offer.


----------



## Willys (Jul 18, 2014)

_What does Freemasonry offer...?_

AN opportunity to make life what you will.


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 18, 2014)

I often tell people that Freemasonry is like the "Rorschach test" that you take when you look at the ink-blots in the psychologist's office. You see what you want to see. Different people see different things in Freemasonry. I am 60 years old, but I believe that Freemasonry has the _potential _to offer a great deal to younger men. Until I walk in their shoes, I cannot be certain what they are looking for, and whether Freemasonry can provide it.


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Jul 18, 2014)

I know I've posted this in other threads, but I love the dialogue.

In "The Last Samurai" starring Tom Cruise and Ken Wantanabe, Cruise's character is a disgraced Union soldier who is asked to assist in modernizing Japan's military at the request of the emperor. Cruise is captured in a battle by some of the last samurai who refuse to be a part of the modernization, but who remain loyal to the emperor. As cruise is immersed in the culture of the samurai during his captivity he begins to see the beauty and wisdom of the life in the samurai village.

In a garden full of cherry blossom trees Wantanabe's character laments that the way of the samurai is no longer necessary. Cruise replies, "What could be more necessary?"

They aren't talking about the old ways of warfare, or the lack of modern weapons, but the ideals of the warrior called Bushido. It is a code of honor that guided every samurai in all his activities, not just warfare. It was very similar to the medieval European principles of chivalry.

As a young man I can't think of anything more necessary for my generation than what freemasonry offers. And I think we are primed for it. I really believe it is what we have been looking for, but because they haven't come across real masonry, not what the anti's keep pushing out there about us, or the idea that it's an old mans club and relic of another generation, but the true symbolism and principles of masonry. It just hasn't been presented much in a way that catches their attention. But that's beginning to change.

True, there are many in my generation who would not make good masons, but there are many that are, so please don't give up on us. Many are just waiting. It takes just a small spark to start a rushing fire, and I think the influx of the new younger generation is only beginning.


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Jul 18, 2014)

Continuing with my last post, I'd like to point out that the older generation has to be enthusiastic about masonry. Honestly, I don't see it much. I've visited more than a handful of lodges and I don't see much excitement, and the older folks don't seem too interested in plumbing the depths of masonic teachings. I've even had one brother comment that the need to think so deeply beyond the basic principles of masonry isn't necessary. It makes me wonder what the older guys think what masonry is.

If the older generation presents masonry as nothing more than an opportunity to socialize over fried chicken an hour a week and rushing through a meeting, or that degree work is a time to snicker or yell from the sidelines, then I think masonry is doomed. 

I have more thoughts, but I'll stop for now as this already looks like a blog post. Sorry.


----------



## chrmc (Jul 18, 2014)

An often overlooked part that Masonry does offer to a younger, more mobile and global generation is a truly global reach where you in most countries can find a lodge an be welcomed with open arms. Few other organizations have that setup.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 5, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> I agree with everything Jamie Guinn says. This ties into the theme to which I subscribe: We don't need to be making accommodations to attract today's youth; either they want to be Masons, or they don't. Granted, young men today who want to be a part of what Masonry historically is are few and far between. That's OK. I'd rather have those select few than a whole bunch of "it's all about me and what I want to do" types simply to make up numbers.


I agree with this up to a point, but if we do not do something to attract more young people to the Fraternity then when us older people pass on the Fraternity will die with us.


----------



## Rick Carver (Aug 5, 2014)

The initiatic experience of Freemasonry, if conveyed precisely as stated in our ritual, contains all the elements necessary for candidates to attain an understanding of Masonic Light, even when those providing the Degrees do not themselves fully understand this.

Ritual does not easily give up its secrets, but it does provide the means to find further Light.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 4, 2017)

Freemasonry also offers scholarships. They give us people like this; https://www.dvidshub.net/news/25043...th-observes-world-multiple-system-atrophy-day


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 4, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> I am in 2 craft lodges and both lose almost all of their new initiates within the first year. Obviously something is missing. Socializing and a bit of ritual is not what the candidates were looking for.


Agreed.


----------



## HoldenMonty (Oct 5, 2017)

I usually bring up that it's a brotherhood that I miss from when I was in the military. There is just something about being with a bunch of guys that will do what they can to help. I haven't personally experienced it yet but I have heard stories about some that go someplace and run into a fellow traveling man and get talking and end up creating a great relationship. It's a brotherhood based on meeting on the level. You might be higher in social order but when you come together as Masons you are on the level and it doesn't matter how rich or poor or how famous you are. When you come together we are all brothers.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 5, 2017)

Change is inevitable, even in Freemasonry.  Aspects of the craft need to change now to suite current and future members.  The same way the craft changed after the war(s) to reflect the current and future members at the time (in the U.S.).  IMO... lodges need to embrace things that new people would want; that would make them want to consider lodge a second home.  While keeping our core values and practices, members need to allow for this.  ... I think I could write a small book on this lol.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 5, 2017)

LK600 said:


> ... I think I could write a small book on this lol.



Do it


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 5, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> May I relate a story to make the point? A number of years ago our youngest son was comatose with meningeal encephalitis. At the same time, our older son was being married in the temple of our faith. What does the parent do? With which son does the parents go? Or older son and his bride offered to postpone their wedding. We counseled them that we did not know where our youngest son's spirit was. Surely, we could be closer to him in the holy temple. Yet, we still wanted someone at his bedside in case the worst occurred. It was too past grandmasters who undertook this difficult duty. I don't know their religious faith then. I don't know now. I don't care. They were there to comfort our family.
> When my dear friend was going through a divorce, we spent a hot Sunday afternoon simply walking and talking as he works through his grief.
> When another brother's young son lay dying in our local Children's Hospital, I went to be with the family and offer them comfort within our religious faith. When I was unable to be there, came and did so.


Man, it is dusty in my office.


pointwithinacircle2 said:


> What does Freemasonry offer, and I mean _actually_ offer, to young men today?  And I do not want to hear that "We make good men better" stuff.  What do new members of the fraternity actually experience?
> 
> Not, what do we want, wish, hope, and dream for them.   What is the experience that they actually have in your Lodge?


I had something all typed up, and I could not convey the emotion properly.

Dissect what Glen Cook posted. Freemasonry is a Brotherhood. It is a Brotherhood that exists in a lonely society that is your community. I belong to something that has people in it that will go out of their way for me (within their own ability) not because they are my friend, but because they are my Brother.

Normal society is chaotic. Daily life is tough. It is hard for an individual to live the way society in America works. Masonry tribalizes our inner society. We come together and we feel like we belong. We are all working for something in common. That association transcends the Lodge building to the outside world. Everyone in Masonry understands what we all have experienced or will experience. Our history binds us, our initiatic experience bonds us and we become a tribe the world over.

Sorry if that sounds corny.

I'm not comparing Masonry to the Military, but this is a great explination of Brotherhood. It starts at 8:29 in if the vid starts at 0:00


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 5, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> May I relate a story to make the point? A number of years ago our youngest son was comatose with meningeal encephalitis. At the same time, our older son was being married in the temple of our faith. What does the parent do? With which son does the parents go? Or older son and his bride offered to postpone their wedding. We counseled them that we did not know where our youngest son's spirit was. Surely, we could be closer to him in the holy temple. Yet, we still wanted someone at his bedside in case the worst occurred. It was too past grandmasters who undertook this difficult duty. I don't know their religious faith then. I don't know now. I don't care. They were there to comfort our family.
> When my dear friend was going through a divorce, we spent a hot Sunday afternoon simply walking and talking as he works through his grief.
> When another brother's young son lay dying in our local Children's Hospital, I went to be with the family and offer them comfort within our religious faith. When I was unable to be there, came and did so.



Brother-  I am so sorry to read this?  Is this why you son went in to the field of medicine he did?


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 5, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Brother-  I am so sorry to read this?  Is this why you son went in to the field of medicine he did?


The youngest boy who was in the hospital not only did not recognise me when he awakened, but he didn’t recognise himself. He gripped a spoon by making a fist. He rehabbed, re-enlisted (he was on delayed entry program) and served as a Fleet Marine Corpsman with 1st MARDIV, 1st LAR, Celtic Company. He left as an E-5, and is now in graduate school at Chicago Loyola in epidemiology. 

The older son is the physician: https://www.dvidshub.net/news/25043...th-observes-world-multiple-system-atrophy-day


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow he recovered?  That's awesome!  You say reenlisted...he was in the Corps when it happened?  I assumed he was a child. 

I was asking if the oldest chose his field of medicine because of his brothers illness....


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 5, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> He rehabbed, re-enlisted (he was on delayed entry program) and served as a Fleet Marine Corpsman with 1st MARDIV, 1st LAR, Celtic Company. He left as an E-5, and is now in graduate school at Chicago Loyola in epidemiology.


Great!


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 5, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Wow he recovered?  That's awesome!  You say reenlisted...he was in the Corps when it happened?  I assumed he was a child.
> 
> I was asking if the oldest chose his field of medicine because of his brothers illness....
> 
> ...


Navy. He’s also in the Craft. 
No, the oldest had chosen medicine long before that.  All of our children are in health sciences. None chose the law.   Hmmmm.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 6, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Navy. He’s also in the Craft.
> No, the oldest had chosen medicine long before that.  All of our children are in health sciences. None chose the law.   Hmmmm.


Just reread it,  I get it now, He was in the DEP when he got sick after recovery he served.  So glad that he recovered!


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 6, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Freemasonry also offers scholarships. They give us people like this; https://www.dvidshub.net/news/25043...th-observes-world-multiple-system-atrophy-day


You've done a lot with your life brother. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 6, 2017)

That's his son.....


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 6, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> That's his son.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Oh wow my mistake.  

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 6, 2017)

Derek Harvey said:


> Oh wow my mistake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I’ll pass it on to him .


----------



## jermy Bell (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't believe you will get the answer your looking for, because it's like reading a book. If 3 people read the same book, you will get 3 different interpretations. So, I leave you with this, light, more light, and further light.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 7, 2017)

jermy Bell said:


> I leave you with this, light, more light, and further light.


Yep.


----------

